# Ack! Craigslist is ruined :-(



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

Craigslist used to be a great place to sell stuff locally. I have changed my mind.

I listed some silkie chickens a few weeks ago. Sold a couple but decided to update my ad, and ended up reposting a new ad yesterday.

I've gotten three emails since then.

The first one seemed genuine (at first) asking 'Is this item still for sale?' Now since it was several 'items' it sounded like an odd request, but i replied, and also explained that I messed up the pricing - it was supposed to be $10-$20 and it took out the dash and put $1020 in the header. Obviously a chicken wouldn't cost that much. 

Got a second one later that day (i thought it was the same person) b/c it said 're:' at the start, like it would if i had replied, and she said 'thanks for your response, i accept your terms and conditions of the 'item' and am ready to make immediate purchase, but i have to pay with cashier check, and can't pick up the 'item' myself, i will assign that to someone b/c i'm in the military'. She wanted an address and phone number to send a text to (which seemed odd also) Normally if i was getting an animal I would want to check it out in person, and also find out where exactly the person was located. I responded (without sending my personal info) asking her if we were talking about the same thing. Only later did it hit me that it was not the same person from the earlier email. Plus I had a friend explain the cashier check scam to me - apparently you cash the check, someone picks up whatever you are selling, and then a few days later your bank tells you 'oops it didn't really clear' So i emailed again and said btw no cashier check - cash or paypal only. 

Email #3 was just now - another one asking if the 'item' was still available.

Is anyone else having these problems with craigslist? Maybe i brought it on myself by having a price above a certain limit (inadvertantly) and the loonies popped out of the woodwork.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Say right in the add that you will only respond to emails with "silkie chickens" in the subject line. Then you will know if they are spammers or not.


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

They are using it in the subject line, and I have pictures in the ad too - that is why it is odd, it seems like spam but sounds like real people (real weird people) The second one bothered me the most b/c she said she is in the military. How dare people try to use the military in their stupid scams!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh people do the stupidest things for money. If I am not sure if it is real or not, I ignore it. If it really is a person and they really want what I have for sale, they can send a second email. I don't risk letting my email address out there to make a sale because I know a real person will come along sometime. Most times, if it sounds weird, it is a spammer. Don't respond because then they have your email.


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

Calico Patch Farm said:


> Most times, if it sounds weird, it is a spammer. Don't respond because then they have your email.


darn it. I am an idiot. I should know better by now.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I get these "Is your item still for sale?" emails all the time. I don't really mind because I can tell right off the bat if they're a "scam" or whatever and most the time they'll go to my spam box, but I just delete the ones that get through. Usually the first day or two that your ad is up on CL, you'll get a few scam emails and then after that they start to slow down or stop. 

Whenever I get these scam emails I just delete automatically, and never respond. If the email sounds fishy...just delete it.

The main thing I don't like about CL is the "flag" option. That's the worst thing on there.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I've learned that when a reply calls what you are selling "the item" then it's likely a spammer...if they can't inquire about soap or goat for sale, I don't bother replying.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I have had the same issues with Craigslist lately! I had ads posted for trees and a separate ad for a tiller. Responses I got were very similar. I also had a notification that my item had been flagged Luckily I contacted Craigslist and they said that was false it was a scam. They all are! Its horrible. Never used to have these problems with it!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Not sure if someone mentioned this (didn't have time to read all the posts) but one thing that has basically made the spam disappear is to "code" (can't think of the correct word) your email or phone number like five zero three. . . . or myname at msn dot com. That really helps! When posting your ad select the option of not including your email (don't let CraigsList anonymize is either) and "code" your contact information.


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

capriola-nd said:


> Not sure if someone mentioned this (didn't have time to read all the posts) but one thing that has basically made the spam disappear is to "code" (can't think of the correct word) your email or phone number like five zero three. . . . or myname at msn dot com. That really helps! When posting your ad select the option of not including your email (don't let CraigsList anonymize is either) and "code" your contact information.


I'm not sure what you mean. I let craigslist make up an email for me, why is that a problem? I never include a phone number until i have emailed back and forth a few times b/c if they have my phone number they have my address. And my cell phone is not an option, its a tracfone so i get charged per minute and i only give it out to friends and for emergencies.

I suppose i could use my gmail acct to reply...............i used to know how to change my responding email in microsoft outlook, but they made it harder with the latest version and I haven't figured it out yet.


----------



## Bebop (Feb 26, 2010)

Like instead of letting Craigslist anonymize, you just select the no email or contact info. In the actual ad you put your contact info, but for example as your email bebop chan (at) g mail . com but specify that there are no spaces. And your number for example five five five 2 seven 5 one instead of the actual numbers. 
Doing it this way separates the real people interested from spammers and scammers.

The only reason to not let craigslist make one for you is a lot of spammers will still contact you by using the email link. The other way leaves no link for them to use.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

When I make a Craigslist ad, I never give my phone number or email address in the add. I let Craigslist create a reply address, if the emailer looks legit I'll respond.

Since email is the best way for someone to reach me, I tell them to just reply to the ad... Their message will go to my inbox


----------

